# MELO



## calixto973 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's Melo a razors edge got him since he was 1 month old he is now 3 months old


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

nice lookin lil pup you got there!!


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Cute pup. I have a razor edge as well, this is my pup at 3 1/2 months














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cute as a button!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Like the patch over the eye. Cute  welcome to GP!


----------



## calixto973 (Apr 3, 2013)

Echo4delta said:


> Cute pup. I have a razor edge as well, this is my pup at 3 1/2 months
> View attachment 20297
> View attachment 20305
> 
> ...


how much you payed for the ear crop ?


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

We should change this thread title to "Razors Edge puppies" :cheers:

Here's my 5 month old Razors Edge Female, Luna up:


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

QUOTE=Luna-Blue;655657]We should change this thread title to "Razors Edge puppies" :cheers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Good looking pup Calixto973!

I think the thread needs to be renamed, How to run over the op......


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Good looking pup Calixto973!
> 
> I think the thread needs to be renamed, How to run over the op......


Yea that's what I was thinking....when somebody introduces themselves and their pups it's rude to start showing yours. If you want a thread about RE puppies start one. I have a few myself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes to the OP very cute lil pup u have there and welcome to GP! im glad that u have shared these wonderful pics with us. 

As far as everyone else postin their pups. Go get ur own intro thread and don't thread jack.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calixto973 (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks im new to this but i'll update ya'll with new pics every month


----------



## calixto973 (Apr 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea that's what I was thinking....when somebody introduces themselves and their pups it's rude to start showing yours. If you want a thread about RE puppies start one. I have a few myself.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


THANKS from me and melo


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

You all seriously need to chill out. No one is "running over the OP" oke: We are simply sharing our love for our dogs with his love for his dog? It's a mutual common thing we all share and the OP mentioned he had a RazorsEgde...we were merely responding that we do too and look how cute the bloodline he has is. It's called a pitbull forum. Grow up..or go hug a baby if you're angry. People like you are so annoying


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Luna-Blue said:


> You all seriously need to chill out. No one is "running over the OP" oke: We are simply sharing our love for our dogs with his love for his dog? It's a mutual common thing we all share and the OP mentioned he had a RazorsEgde...we were merely responding that we do too and look how cute the bloodline he has is. It's called a pitbull forum. Grow up..or go hug a baby if you're angry. People like you are so annoying


You might take a step back and chill yourself out. Odin is a moderator here.... It is rude to tell somebody to change the name of THEIR post to suit yourself. Get over it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calixto973 (Apr 3, 2013)

i dont get mad i really dont care i tought this was suppose to be like a community where everybody shares


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> You might take a step back and chill yourself out. Odin is a moderator here.... It is rude to tell somebody to change the name of THEIR post to suit yourself. Get over it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My comment about changing the name of the thread was a joke...it's called Sarcasm. Also, the OP seems to not care one bit about what you found it necessary to chime in on. Why don't you just let him be an adult and say something instead of assuming it bothers him and speaking in his place? oke:


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

calixto973 said:


> i dont get mad i really dont care i tought this was suppose to be like a community where everybody shares


Exactly :cheers: you thought right.


----------



## calixto973 (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks to everyone who like Melo.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

calixto973 said:


> thanks to everyone who like Melo.


up::doggy: Cute little boy you got there! Raise him with love...he could save your life one day :cheers:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Everyone chill the hell out. If the OP doesn't want people to post pictures here they can say so. It's not highjacking it's called sharing. Those pictures are not hurting anyone. 


This is a community where you can share especially when you're in the pictures forum and not even the introduction section.. Carry on ya'll.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

calixto973 said:


> how much you payed for the ear crop ?


He has gorgeous ears...I'm not gonna tell you what to do but I'd really think twice about cropping those beaut's


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Luna-Blue said:


> You all seriously need to chill out. No one is "running over the OP" oke: We are simply sharing our love for our dogs with his love for his dog? It's a mutual common thing we all share and the OP mentioned he had a RazorsEgde...we were merely responding that we do too and look how cute the bloodline he has is. It's called a pitbull forum. Grow up..or go hug a baby if you're angry. People like you are so annoying


Well, I think people that refer to Razors Edge as a "cute bloodline" are annoying and rather irks the shit out of me. Just sayin'. Carry on.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Well, I think people that refer to Razors Edge as a "cute bloodline" are annoying and rather irks the shit out of me. Just sayin'. Carry on.


Ya not interested


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

man i been welding so much at nite i dont need to cut the lites on when i come n the house..................oh shit rong post........................oh shit rong forum...................oh shit.gotta git off the bac shift.yall play nice.:love2:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Well, I think people that refer to Razors Edge as a "cute bloodline" are annoying and rather irks the shit out of me. Just sayin'. Carry on.


bwahaha Lauren1


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hope yall know i's jus tring to lighten it up a bit.i aint really that stoopid.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Melo is a ridiculously cute puppy. How do you pronounce his name? Like mellow? Mee-low?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP  Melo is a cutie!!


----------



## calixto973 (Apr 3, 2013)

bahamutt99 said:


> Melo is a ridiculously cute puppy. How do you pronounce his name? Like mellow? Mee-low?


Mellow Like the basketball player Carmelo Anthony


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute pup!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jec1521 (Jul 31, 2012)

My dog is named after Melo too. Also after Carmelo, but because I'm a Syracuse fan, not so much Knicks.

Nice looking puppy.


----------



## calixto973 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks he deserves MVP this year.


----------



## calixto973 (Apr 3, 2013)

ames said:


> Cute pup!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


thans Gargamel is also cute


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cute puppy! : )


----------

